# Spike and bull elk hunt in Nine Mile - Anthro



## bookcliffs (Aug 8, 2013)

This is a little crazy, but I haven't been in this unit for 30 years. There were some nice bucks in there back then, but now I'm going in for a bull. I understand there may be more elk than deer which suits this hunt. Any suggestions where to go to fill a tag in the October 5th hunt? Should I look around the Anthro Mountain or off Argyle and Nine Mile. This ol' muleskinner would sure appreciate some of that local knowledge.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, you have an open bull tag?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

My experiance has been the elk all pull off the top of Anthro to rutt ..

A large percent of the herd is on the Indian res for the general stuff ,

There are some that go east into the cedar country on BLM ...

I'm making my 3rd scouting trip out there now deciding rather to keep
my LE tag there this year or not .....

I've only seen a hand full of spikes this year there, 
None in the high country that I've witnessed this year.


----------



## bookcliffs (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for the input. Sounds like slim-pickens. So the bulls move off Anthro in September, eh? Can we find some off the Argyle or Nine Mile or any bulls at all in that unit on the Oct 5th hunt?

Fish and Game are offering bull permits during the spike hunt in certain units. Last year we hunted spikes in Little Creek, Bookcliffs but only saw nice bulls and some cows. I relocated to Arizona a number of years ago and always come back to Utah to hunt when I don't get drawn in AZ which is every other year. The non-resident $393 tag is a hefty sum, but we trailer up our mules and have a good time whether we score or not...you know how that goes. I hunted Nine Mile and the Minnie Maud years ago and wanted to go back and make a week of it. Just want to find the most likely area where we could bushwack on horseback.


----------



## bookcliffs (Aug 8, 2013)

goofy elk said:


> My experiance has been the elk all pull off the top of Anthro to rutt ..
> 
> A large percent of the herd is on the Indian res for the general stuff ,
> 
> ...


Thanks goofy elk. I made a mistake in the unit that's open for any bull. Nine Mile Range Creek is open where Nine Mile Anthro is spike only. So it looks like the area is south of Argyle/Nine Mile and west of the river, and east of the highway down to Green River. Any area in there that's worth burning a week? I'm coming up in a couple of weeks to get out of this Arizona oven and looking for an area to check out.


----------



## bookcliffs (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Huge 29. I made a mistake in the unit that's open for any bull. Nine Mile Range Creek is open for any bull but Nine Mile Anthro is spike only. So it looks like the area is south of Argyle/Nine Mile and west of the river, and east of the highway down to Green River. You familiar with any area on the mountain that's worth burning a week? I'm coming up in a couple of weeks to get out of this Arizona oven and check an area out. Thx.


----------

